# What a mess!



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

After bringing home the groceries we left an *unopened* 1 quart carton (kind of like a large tetra pak) of chicken broth out on the counter (just beside the stove). The next morning we found the carton on the floor the corner chewed apart but no sign of the broth. We discovered most of it the broth had leaked onto the top of the stove and found its way into the elements collecting just underneath...a whole quart (or whatever they hadn't lapped up). 

They clearly have a great sense of smell, detecting chicken within the sealed box.

What are the worst messes your cats have created?


----------



## Sollin (Feb 9, 2015)

Poo on the wall. I have poo on the wall! 

Sounds like your cats had a lot of fun


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, that sounds awful. I keep my carton of chicken broth up in the highest kitchen shelf cupboards, but I don't know if that would ever stop G from getting in it if he were really determined.

G has chewed through a new, unopened bag of clumping clay cat litter that was in my closed bedroom closet. He made his way through the door several times and chewed through both plastic and a paper bags (2 different types of litter), causing a leaky mess on my carpeted bedroom closet. Litter is now kept in plastic tubs normally used for keeping large bags of kibble. 

A few weeks ago though, I found him chewing a hole in my 15 lb bag of deluxe Japanese rice! Ugh! :x


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Sollin said:


> Sounds like your cats had a lot of fun


Too often their fun and ours are mutually _exclusive_.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Friday I received a shipment of cwt meat and after putting it away in the freezer I placed the box by the door to take out to the dumpster later. A few hours later I heard some weird scratching sounds. When I walked in I found Agnes and Dexter in the process of shredded the styrafoam insulation that was inside the box, scattered bits of styrafoam all over the kitchen.


----------



## skyrun (Dec 9, 2014)

I have two 'dumpster divers.' They routinely knock over the kitchen trash can and scatter the trash looking for anything edible.

Biggest mess ever? Puddle got into my fireplace our first night when we moved into our current house. He spent some time in there (we didn't notice), became entirely covered in soot, and then ran around the entire house freaking out. There was soot everywhere. He crawled into cabinets, put his feet all over the wall, rolled on the carpet. It's been almost four years, and I still find black sooty paw prints in weird places (behind a toilet, inside a drawer...). The soot stained his fur and it took two months for him to become a white cat again. It was an awesome first night in our new house.:roll:


----------



## Cat Minion (Feb 7, 2015)

Jinx has destroyed 1 cell phone cord charger and 2 land line cords. I have put bitter apple on the cords but I swear she likes the stuff. Now I have taped the land line cord, bundled any loose cords, unplug cords before I leave and put in a drawer any cell phone,kindle and Ipod cords.


----------



## Cat Minion (Feb 7, 2015)

21Rouge said:


> Too often their fun and ours are mutually _exclusive_.


I guess that is why we love them so much.:kittyball


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

One of my kittens, Robin, loves hanging around in the bathroom with me whenever I'm in there. (which is fairly often due to my tiny bladder) Normally I wouldn't mind, but he always insists on going up behind me, so he bumps up against the little drawer we have sitting on top of the toilet.

He's knocked the entire thing down twice now, smashing both of the small drawers to bits. Not to mention all of the times he's knocked down our lotions/skin care products, which have fallen straight into the toilet half of the time. >_>

Otherwise, the kittens just do the usual kitten stuff; knock things off the counters, rip up paper bags while I'm trying to put away the groceries, etc.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Tearing open multiple loaves of bread at my parents house. My brother was mad as it was cleaning it up so both of them ran downstairs and either laid down right next to me or on top of me after the second one LOL.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

This morning, Robin was searching for the treat bag. He hopped up on my cluttered table and started examining things very carefully. pencil cup (sniff, sniff) 'Not treats.' BAT. Down to the floor it went. Coffee cup (sniff, sniff) 'Not treats' BAT. Down to the floor it went. Notebooks, papers, he was doing a such good job of clearing the table, so, I didn't really stop him til he reached my lamp. He must have freed my odds and ends table from 20 pounds of clutter!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

My first 2 kittens many yrs ago were Thomas and Toby. My then boyfriend and I had offered to paint the lounge for my grandma and as the kitties were tiny we took them with us and they were in the dining room with my gran. We stopped for a break and sat talking to my gran for just a few minutes. When we walked back into the lounge the room was covered in tiny paint paw prints. There was Thomas all innocent and totally clean but big eyed and in the middle sat an angelic looking Toby with a " how did this happen?" look and cream paint boots on. Thank goodness it was only a matte water based type paint but it took forever to clean up the marks and poor little Toby hated the bath to get it off him. Taught me you need more the eyes in the back of your head with kittens. Miss them both so much


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

My kitty Cosette had projectile diarrhea up the carpeted stairs, she just kept looking behind her and running from whatever that junk was that was following her. Allll the way up the stairs and over our bed. Yikes.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

All of the above, I think. 

Plus, Gatita walked right into my bowl of hair dye a couple months ago and now her white tuxedo gloves are a nice auburn hue.

Lately they've started running through stuff and not minding knocking things down, so they've been breaking lots of stuff. I got up this morning to my beautiful new milk jug broken in 3. I get depressed about these things. And on weekends I have to spend time picking up all the stuff they knock down during the week. They used to become terribly upset when something fell or broke as they passed when they were newly adopted from the streets, but nowadays they seem to actually enjoy it.


----------



## skyrun (Dec 9, 2014)

Speechie said:


> My kitty Cosette had projectile diarrhea up the carpeted stairs, she just kept looking behind her and running from whatever that junk was that was following her. Allll the way up the stairs and over our bed. Yikes.


This brought back some traumatic memories for me. :wink: When Puddle was a kitten he had several similar poop-incidents. The first night I had him, he was scared and hiding in his carrier, and then had diarrhea. He proceeded to freak out, get covered in it, and then try to shake it off, getting it all over himself, the inside of the carrier, and his sister, who was also hiding in the carrier. UGH. Later he had diarrhea in his litter box but freaked out again, and ran throughout the house trying to get the poo out of / off of his butt, by rubbing his butt everywhere. The clean up from these incidents... was just foul. 

He's still a little scared of his own poo, and will sometimes run from it as fast as possible as soon as he drops it off at the box. (Without covering it. Which is really appreciated by the rest of us...) He's usually such a fastidious cat, but he makes such a mess in my house. :roll:


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh man. Reading through all of this has made me realize how lucky I got with Jasper. The biggest mess he ever caused was fortunately contained to his own fluffy butt.  He's too stout/heavy to get on our counters and luckily doesn't engage in what I like to call the 'Let's knock all of the human things on the floor game' hehe

I have one friend in particular that lets his cat (an oriental type DSH noted for being particularly adept at the aforementioned game) sleep in his room at night and has to replace all of the items on his desk and dresser each morning when he wakes up


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The time Book dragged a 5lb bag of flour across the dining room. Then he ate a big bag of peanuts.... and threw up peanut 'butter' all over the flour. It all dried nicely into the carpet.

He's dragged baking soda all lover the apartment (in a plastic ziplock bag) or when he ate the kitchen sponge and threw up little blue foam... EVERYWHERE.

Another good one is when he eats my Pothos and barfs them up in the bathtub and I don't notice until after I turned the water on and am about to step into the tub.

Note that the cabinets all have safety latches on them because everything he's dragged out were put away, he opened cabinets/drawers to get them.

Neelix is pretty good in comparison. If he takes something he eats it...and he seems to have a cast iron stomach so no messes.

MowMow is a water dumper. Any full glass of water MUST be knocked over. I can't even count how many keyboards / computer mice I've been through since he's owned me. I can't even have water on my nightstand any more. If I want a drink I have to get up and go in the kitchen... and God forbid I leave any in the cup when I go back to bed because it'll be in a puddle on the floor.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The most epic mess I've had to straighten out was made by my orange boy. Percy. 'You know what's neat about this carpet stuff? It UNRAVELS.'


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Messes?? You name it! Poop on the wall, on the cage bars on the blankets. Diarrhea in the litter box, then stepped in and tracked ALL OVER THE HOUSE! Vomit in the worst possible places like on my pillow, in my slipper. Sheesh - life with a cat 101!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

MowMow said:


> The time Book dragged a 5lb bag of flour across the dining room. Then he ate a big bag of peanuts.... and threw up peanut 'butter' all over the flour. It all dried nicely into the carpet.


It's in those moments you don't even get MAD. You just take your little darling in your arms and say 'WHY do you do this?'


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

hmm currently my female prego lola cant reach her behind so i get wonderful streaks of poo every morning. Yay...

And vixen she is young so nothing major yet... but her litter box is her world. lol she seems to play in it at times... roll in it, kick it out... within three days my kitchen is covered in litter.. its a on going mess! But i tried a litter mat and she plays on that too spreading it even further...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I had an open can of spaghetti sauce on the table. I was on the phone and saw Robin taking an interest, I rushed to the table, tried to slide it out of his reach... BAM! GLUPGLUP... 

-^.^- 'Well, what are you looking at ME for? I didn't drop it off the table!'


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

spazz said:


> hmm currently my female prego lola cant reach her behind so i get wonderful streaks of poo every morning. Yay...


Is this the same female that just had kittens back in September or are you breeding more than one?


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

My cat Matty loves the toilet! If we forget to put the seat lid down he will grab a toy in his mouth and run to the toilet to drop it in the water. After he swats at it and lets it bob a few times he will take it back out of the toilet and run around with it eventually dropping it somewhere.
So we end up with a little trail of toilet water down our hardwood flooring and a sopping toy. The last toys we bought were little balls wrapped in a crinkly paper. Within 3 hours 2 were soaked in the toilet even though I only gave them one and hid the other two they were found!


----------

